# HDVR2 with bad tuner



## DevilDogs (Dec 29, 2002)

Hi all, 

I have a problem and a question, so let me provide you with some background info. I've been experiencing pixelization on some channels on multiple receivers. I had DirecTV come out, and they replaced the dish, some connections, and the grounding block. The pixelization seemed to disappear, except for one tuner on the HDVR2. The guy wanted to set me up with a new DirecTV DVR+, but I decided to hold off. 

I have one more test to do, but it really is looking like a bad tuner. If I go to ESPN2 on one tuner it looks fine, switch off the channel and put the other tuner on ESPN2, it's pixelated. The last test I want to try is switch the 2 cables coming in. We tried the cables hooked up to another receiver, and it seemed to be ok, but I want to do this last test to make sure. If the pixelization stays with the tuner, then I know it is a bad tuner. If it switches to the other tuner, then it is a bad cable (or connection). 

Ok, now that I have the background info out of the way, here's my question. If I buy off eBay (or wherever) a unit w/o a hard drive (or with a bad hard drive), can I just put my drive into this unit? What about the access card, do I use mine, do I need a new one, do I need the one for the purchased unit? Any other pitfalls I might encounter? 

I have upgraded my HDVR2 to 107 hours (120GB drive, still have the original drive on a shelf). I have a lot on there, and I don't want to lose it. But, I also don't want to have to get a new DVR+ and have to switch back to my HDVR2 when I want to watch something off of it. Any suggestions?


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Read to see if these help
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=318681
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333631


----------



## DevilDogs (Dec 29, 2002)

John T Smith said:


> Read to see if these help
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=318681
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=333631


Hmm, interesting, S-Video cable causes a problem. I believe my S-Video cable is plugged into my DVD recorder. I'll give that a shot and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## ljg (Jan 23, 2003)

Just fixed my pixilation problem by disconnecting composite output, it was driving me niuts trying to trouble shoot the problem, this thread should be a sticky labled pixilation problem and work around. 

Thanks to the forum


----------



## DevilDogs (Dec 29, 2002)

That seemed to fix it, but it appears there are some people that have the problem re-occur some time later. So a different HDVR2 might still be in my future. 

Thanks so much for the suggestion, I would never have thought to try that. I still need to figure out how to get the signal to my DVD recorder, but at least I wont risk missing the finales of Stargate SG-1 and Stargate Atlantis tonight!  

Still, if anyone has answers to my original questions, I'd be interested in hearing them. Thanks again!


----------



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

I had the same problum on my RCA DVR 39. I am still able to use one set of RCA jacks, but not the S-Video plug, or else I get the pixlization on tuner 2. Luckily I have that DVR hooked up to a TV that only has coax cable.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

-answers to my original questions

I'll give it a try

-unit w/o a hard drive (or with a bad hard drive), can I just put my drive into this unit?

I **think** the saved programs are encoded to the particular box, so moving a drive will require new formatting, since anything saved is encoded to the serial number embedded in the motherboard

-What about the access card

That is called CSR roulette... one Customer Service Rep may say you have to buy a new card, another may activate just fine

But... there may be someone along with more information


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

DevilDogs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What about the access card, do I use mine, do I need a new one, do I need the one for the purchased unit? Any other pitfalls I might encounter?


If your unit does not have an RID, you may be able to transfer the access card yourself. For example, see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=354811


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

The HDVR2 does not have a RID (receiver ID).


----------



## DevilDogs (Dec 29, 2002)

John T Smith said:


> -answers to my original questions
> 
> I'll give it a try
> 
> ...


Now that you mention it, I seem to recall hearing something like that. Crap. Well, here's to hoping the problem stays fixed! 

Actually, I'm thinking about unplugging one set of composite instead, and plug the S-Video back in. With luck, that will fix the problem too. If not, I'll leave the S-Video unplugged, and use the composite instead.



John T Smith said:


> -What about the access card
> 
> That is called CSR roulette... one Customer Service Rep may say you have to buy a new card, another may activate just fine
> 
> But... there may be someone along with more information


Yeah, I think wscannell and poppagene hit on it. Since the HDVR2 doesn't of an RID, I should be OK. I just hope I don't get to that point.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

3-4 months ago one of my 4 DTivos suddenly decided to stop sending a signal out the coax link to the TV

I switched to RCA cables and all is working well... but if/when there is another problem with this (or a different) box, I have a couple of brand new R10's in storage


----------

